# Are Tenrecs a "Specialized" Pet?



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

I am looking into having a Tenrec, I already have a few documents saved on their care, I am on PygmyHogsUK, and I have read a few peoples experiences...

Now some people say they are a specialized pet especially in breeding, but apart from food, I cannot see how they are specialized... but others say they have a great time with them and they are very rewarding!

Could someone please tell me more on Tenrec Care and how specialized they really are, I have never had experience with them before so give me some time! :lol2: I would love one but I am unsure! Please help!


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh Wow! An hour has passed an still no answers... Thats fine... Just fine, I know, Its ok *cough* YOU HATE ME *cough* THATS IT *cough* ISNT IT! *cough* ...Dont worry... :whistling2:


----------



## Dawn-Marie (Jul 8, 2008)

your best bet is to have a look at Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum as its a forum for aph and they have a section on tenrecs there too.

hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## Dawn-Marie (Jul 8, 2008)

sorry just re-read the orignal post and your already on there, sorry don't know what else to suggest as i barely have experience with aph nevermind tenrecs.
i hope someone can answer your questions for you soon.


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Nah its Ok, the reason I ask on here though is that there isnt much activity on the Tenrec section of PygmyHogsUK! Not to offend anyone on here eg. Madame Cholet's Ower who is on this and on PygmyHogsUk...

Yes I have seen your Tenrec!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i find tenrecs very easy to look after. i keep mine in heated vivariums with branches for them to climb (however they rarely seem to use them), they always seem happy to come over and have a sniff of your hand and dont seem to mind being handled, where as i find hedgehogs go through that puffy stage until they realise everythings ok.

mine eat insects such as cockroaches and crickets but their favorite food is morio worms! i also give them a small ammount of cooked chicken now and again and a pinch of insectivore mix.
i try with a tiny ammount of fruit and veg but they just sniff it and always leave it, ive also tried with iams cat biscuit but they rarely eat it.

i think you will find that aslong as the set-up is fine and theyare eating well they are pretty easy animals to look after:2thumb:
hope this helps
stu


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I have just noticed I have a private message on PygmyHogsUK and it has some fantastic information, they pretty much say what you say... Which makes me happy! :lol2: 
Although your the Dude who wants an Armidillo so.... :lol2:

How large is the Viv you keep yours in?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i keep mine in pairs in 3ft x 1ft x 1ft vivs, i dont like to let them get too high as even though they are arboreal mine seem to be crap at getting down lol
stu


----------

